# Film on inside of windshield



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That is the outgassing of new plastic collecting on everything but noticeable on the glass.
It is worse in the winter because the windows are closed and on a sunny winter day, parked outside, it outgasses quite a bit.
New cars sitting on the dealer lot film the glass badly.
Anyways, it'll slow down after a year or two.

Any glass cleaner cuts it, but you should use paper towels.....the best have no designs on the paper, so plain old white paper towls do the trick.
Use a wad of them saturated in glass cleaner to wash the glass and follow up with a wad of dry paper while the glass is still wetish.
Do this in the shade to prevent streaks.

Happy washing.
Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

^

Rob hit the nail on the head, err, the glass cleaner bottle on the trigger.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Most and least toxic cars? Tests rank 200 models

Off-Gassing Interiors of New Cars

HealthyStuff.org | Researching Toxic Chemicals in Everyday Products


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks robby,

but won't the paper towel leave lint behind?
I have had that problem before too very annoying.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Metholated Spirits mixed with water, about 3 parts water to 1 part metho, works pretty good on glass. We use newspaper and have no problem with the ink. Aussie.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Metholated Spirits mixed with water, about 3 parts water to 1 part metho, works pretty good on glass. We use newspaper and have no problem with the ink. Aussie.


Here, we have water based ink in the newsprint industry for EPA reasons. I wonder what the MS plus water would do to that? I tried Invisible Glass recently with a clean microfiber towel and found that combination works great on the inside of auto glass.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

trevforever said:


> Thanks robby,
> 
> but won't the paper towel leave lint behind?
> I have had that problem before too very annoying.


Following with the dry toweling gets most bits of lint....that which remains blows or falls off.

Rob


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Norwex Cloths. Been using them for years. Not just in the car but in the house as well. Best Christmas present the daughter ever gave us.

Basic Package - Norwex


----------



## Yellow_glide (Feb 22, 2014)

Had this on my new 2014 as well - drove me nuts. Half a bottle of Windex on the inside of the windshield and ~15 pages of newspaper - got really tired of cleaning. Side windows didn't seem to have the film.

Edit: Liquid Glass just seemed to either smear the film or I would think it was gone until I drove into the sun next day.


----------

